# Varnyard 2011 reserver



## Hippo (May 7, 2011)

i was wounder when i get my baby from bobby in about June/July hopefully June, what size of cage should i keep him in?


----------



## Rhetoric (May 7, 2011)

I would go with at least a 40 gallon breeder tank. If possible find one with a locking lid or get a lock for the lid. If they can access the lid they will most likely push on it and try to get out lol. 
If you can try to start working on the adult sized enclosure. You might need it sooner than you think if your tegu stays up all winter.


----------



## reptastic (May 7, 2011)

For a tank a 40 br. Is ideal, if you are building one a 4X2 is a good start


----------



## Hippo (May 7, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I would go with at least a 40 gallon breeder tank. If possible find one with a locking lid or get a lock for the lid. If they can access the lid they will most likely push on it and try to get out lol.
> If you can try to start working on the adult sized enclosure. You might need it sooner than you think if your tegu stays up all winter.



thank you  ill consider on buying a 40 then and what kind of uvb bulb would you suggest?


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

Get a mvb (mercury vapor bulb). It is light, heat, and UVB in one. I would recommend either the powersun or solar glo


----------



## Hippo (May 7, 2011)

james.w said:


> Get a mvb (mercury vapor bulb). It is light, heat, and UVB in one. I would recommend either the powersun or solar glo



thank you and how much do those run$ and where can i find them?


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

From about $25 up to $75. Petco/Petsmart has them or many online places, petmountain.com has one of the lowest prices.


----------



## Hippo (May 7, 2011)

james.w said:


> From about $25 up to $75. Petco/Petsmart has them or many online places, petmountain.com has one of the lowest prices.



cool cool i was wondering how long do they last and when should you go out and buy a new and what should be the preferred watts


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

They are recommended to be replaced every 6 months. The wattage will depend on your ambient room temps and what size enclosure you are using. For the 40 I would guess a 100 or 125 watt would be plenty.


----------



## reptastic (May 7, 2011)

I would also suggest going to walmart or any diy stores and just get a 50 gal tub, they are around 42"X20X18" plenty of space for a hatchling to thermal regulate, i use the solar glo 125, i will soon add another once my tegus enclosure is finished, also adding a slate tile under the basking lamp will help get you a great basking temp as it holds heat well


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

Another thing to add is if you go with a smaller wattage bulb but don't get a high enough basking temp, you can raise the basking site rather than getting a larger bulb. This also is important when using a somewhat small enclosure with the large wattage MVBs.


----------



## Hippo (May 7, 2011)

james.w said:


> They are recommended to be replaced every 6 months. The wattage will depend on your ambient room temps and what size enclosure you are using. For the 40 I would guess a 100 or 125 watt would be plenty.



sound good thanks for the info


----------



## james.w (May 7, 2011)

No problem Hippo.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 8, 2011)

It seems like you have it covered, the MVB bulbs are great most members on here are now using them. Change them about every 6 months. After 6 mo. they will still emit a regular light and heat but the amount of UVB given off is very low. I too am using solar glo's with my beardie and tegus. They've been great for me, I think I'm spending like $60 on each one, not sure if they're cheaper for the 125w but I'm using the higher one.

The tub idea reptastic suggested might work for you. I've seen some DIY videos where people have cut out portions of the lid and put screen in place of it, they stick the light over the screening. With an MVB bulb however, I think it's best to just have the light shine directly into the enclosure, I've read that the screens block UVB.. Maybe someone else can confirm or dismiss this.

Check craigslist, they've got tons and tons of tanks in the portland area, most are pretty cheap. some damage but a lot better than spending $100+ on something that will only be used a couple months.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 8, 2011)

For my basking bulb I use a 75 watt halogen bulb from the hardware store. I ordered my power sun mercury 100 watt bulb from amazon I paid $36 plus $5 shipping it ahipped out from some reptile store can't remember the name.


----------



## reptastic (May 8, 2011)

@ rhetoric you are correct never place a uvb bulb over screen or glass, it will make it useless


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 8, 2011)

reptastic said:


> @ rhetoric you are correct never place a uvb bulb over screen or glass, it will make it useless



The glass does completely filter out the uvb,but not the screen,the screen filters out a small portion,if you still have it in the recommended distance you should be ok. But its always great to have it directly shining on them.

I actually just cut out a square portion on my tank lid and replaced it with wider mesh,not exactly chicken wire,just a bit smaller. But the larger the space in the mesh,the more uvb,so i just replaced the smaller mesh.


----------



## reptastic (May 8, 2011)

I meant the typical mesh that covers the screen covers sold in petshops, now something like chicken wire shouldnt filter too much uvb since it has wider openings


----------



## Hippo (May 8, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> It seems like you have it covered, the MVB bulbs are great most members on here are now using them. Change them about every 6 months. After 6 mo. they will still emit a regular light and heat but the amount of UVB given off is very low. I too am using solar glo's with my beardie and tegus. They've been great for me, I think I'm spending like $60 on each one, not sure if they're cheaper for the 125w but I'm using the higher one.
> 
> The tub idea reptastic suggested might work for you. I've seen some DIY videos where people have cut out portions of the lid and put screen in place of it, they stick the light over the screening. With an MVB bulb however, I think it's best to just have the light shine directly into the enclosure, I've read that the screens block UVB.. Maybe someone else can confirm or dismiss this.
> 
> Check craigslist, they've got tons and tons of tanks in the portland area, most are pretty cheap. some damage but a lot better than spending $100+ on something that will only be used a couple months.


yeah im still doing more research so that way when my tegu comes in from bobby ill be ready, i aint really a big fan of tubs im probably just gonna go out and buy a 40 or 50 breeder and check out craigslist but im still debating whether to get solar glo or power sun. but thank for the info i appreciate it


----------

